# Nova DVR XP lathe



## Rob (Feb 9, 2007)

Considering an upgrade from my Jet mini since I'm starting to turn larger items.  Any of the members have or have used the Nova DVR XP?  Lots of reviews out on the web, but thought I'd check with you for thoughts or suggestions.  Shop space is limited and the Nova seems to have a smaller footprint than some of the other comparables.  Thanks, Rob


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 9, 2007)

I have had mine for about 2 years now. Love it. I have it mounted to a large table top, with the outrigger unit. Waiting for Charles to get in the new cast stand. You might want to check Charle's prices, they seem to be very good on the Nova's and other stuff he sells. They are several here who have them.


----------



## penhead (Feb 9, 2007)

I originally had the Nova3000 (had to change belts to change speeds) and didn't take long for me to make the move up to the DVR XP, a much better variable speed digital readout machine which I like and have no problems with.  Have mine mounted to a very large very heavy bench I built for it.

On another note, Charles is getting in a new cast stand..??


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 9, 2007)

I am very happy with mine also. I designed and had a stand built for mine, I think that is the only weak spot is the stands commercially available. As far as 16" lathes go I think it is the best for the money out there. I bought mine from Charles so I second checking with him. 
I have only turned one pen on it in the year or so I've had it but I have made lots of bowls, platters and plates. It really is a joy to turn on.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br /> On another note, Charles is getting in a new cast stand..??



Yep, Nova is reintroducing the cast stand, some day.........
They are suppose to reintroduce the ornimental jig-a-ma-thingy some day as well.........I hope we are still turning by the time they come out with them.


----------



## olsenla (Feb 10, 2007)

I also have one, and I also got it from Charles (Tangboy5000).  I moved from a larger lathe to the DVR XP and have never looked back.  The lathe is great to turn on---smooth and powerful.  Dealing with Charles was a pleasure.  Pictures and info are here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19409&SearchTerms=Ain't,she,purty

Larry


----------



## Rob (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks to you all.  Dario, thanks for the note.  Sure gave me a bunch more research to do.  Larry, I looked at the link you provided.  Where did the stand come from?  Looks most sturdy and about the right size for my space limitations.  I've seen one in the Woodcraft catalog for the Nova, but looks different than yours.  Also the new CSUSA catalog shows the cast iron stand with availability this month.  A stand is direction I need to head I think, since I don't want to lose my limited bench space.  As it is now, I can just move my Jet VS around on the bench top to do other things, but the Nova is clearly too large for that.  Try as I might I can't seem to convince my spousal unit that I need a bigger shop, therefore we need to buy a new house.  Go figure...she's trying to be practical and just doesn't understand[]  Thanks, Rob


----------



## Dario (Feb 10, 2007)

Rob,

Ask Kevin if he can post the stand he built...it is thew best I've seen. [^]


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 10, 2007)

I have had my DVR for a little over a year now.  It is last year's model so it is not the XP but is pretty much the same lathe.  I talked Woodcraft into throwing in the stand with mine and have been very happy with it.  The stand is more sturdy than it looks and is not stamped steel like some think.  I built an enclosure in the stand and filled it with 350# of sandbags.  Here is a pic...




<br />


----------



## Mudder (Feb 10, 2007)

I also have the earlier DVR and I'm satisfied with it.
I wish that a few of the newer features could be added to my lathe but overall it is a good value for the money.

Being Left handed the turning headstock was important to me and I like the fact that with the outboard turning attachment you can turn a 29" diameter platter (I have turned 24" already). Did I mention you can easily increase the length capacity be adding multiple bed extensions?
The DVR technology takes a bit of getting used to but it seems to have enough horsepower, can turn as low as 100 RPM's and has REVERSE!

I have found that reverse is really nice when sanding because I'm working on top of the material and more importantly, the dust is thrown AWAY from you. If you sand some really dusty material or have sensitivities to different woods you might see where this is a nice feature.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 10, 2007)

I have the new DVR xp, also bought it with the optional stand and outrigger. So far all I have used it for is turning pens, love it.[]


----------



## olsenla (Feb 10, 2007)

Rob,

My stand was made from this PSI stand:  http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lvstand.html
The wood top and shelf are some 8/4 oak I had.  I braced the back with some 3/4 plywood.  It is plenty sturdy for the things I turn.  I got this one because I could adjust it to the length of just the lathe.  Space in my shop is a premium.  The stand from Woodcraft is longer and will mount the lathe and a bed extension.  I didn't have room for that.  BTW Kev's stand is the nicest I've seen---but I didn't have the talent to build one like it or access to a welder.

Larry


----------



## Dario (Feb 10, 2007)

Rob,

A recent thread that you might want to read...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=19936


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Feb 10, 2007)

The XP is on my wish list.  Woodcraft has it for $1999.00 http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5485  I talked to the owner of the local Woodcraft. I can buy it through him for the internet price.  It gets shipped to his store; I don't have to pay for the shipping!  They will load it into the back of my Tahoe for me []  I am waiting for a 10% off deal to see if I can get things like the handwheel etc.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is what mine looked like when it found a home in my shop on the stand from my deviant mind.





And one or two rearrangements later this is more what it normally looks like.


----------



## Rob (Feb 11, 2007)

Guys, thanks very much for your input.  Larry and Curtis, thanks to you both for your assistance and photos.  A big help to me.  Kevin, that stand is very impressive.  I like the idea of the custom fabrication.  Since I'm fairly tall, that may well be the way I need to go, regardless of which machine I end up buying.  Thanks again.  Rob


----------

